# Suicide Squad 2: Der erste, lustige Trailer ist da



## Darkmoon76 (27. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suicide Squad 2: Der erste, lustige Trailer ist da* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Nico69l1 (27. März 2021)

hmm, recht unwitzig. fallhöhe zwischen mindset (oh, ich kann ja nochmal reingehen und ihr könnt mich retten) und aktionen (abschlachten, fressen, anzünden) soll lachen auslösen.
nein. eher nicht. zumindest bei mir. wie es mit dummen aussieht...? da vielleicht.


----------



## Nevrion (27. März 2021)

Will Smith hatte tatsächlich mal ne Rolle, die ihn etwas von seinem bisherigen Klischees abgehoben hat, aber das er hier nicht mit dabei ist, tut schon etwas weh. So wirkt Idris Elba wie eine Art Ersatz-Will Smith, wobei ich ihn noch immer als guten Cast sehe.

Das man King Shark komplett als CGI darbietet, hat mich dann aber doch sehr enttäuscht. Da fragt man sich, wo die 80iger Jahre Mentalität geblieben ist, als man einen 2 Meter Mann in ein gutes Kostüm stecken konnte und das immersiver rüber kam.

Obwohl ich denke, den Film kann man sich ansehen, weiß ich nicht ob er mit dem (extended Cut) von Sucide Squad mitziehen kann. Wünschen würde ich es mir aber, weil ich das Setting eigentlich mag.

Schade das wir auch Katana nicht mehr dabei haben und man stattdessen mehr neue Schurken einbaut, die wohl nicht über einen 10-minüten Kurz-Auftritt hinaus kommen. Ob John Cena in so einem Projekt wirklich funktioniert, bleibt abzuwarten, denn eigentlich hätte er genauso gut sich selbst spielen können


----------



## Hjorgar (27. März 2021)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> hmm, recht unwitzig. fallhöhe zwischen mindset (oh, ich kann ja nochmal reingehen und ihr könnt mich retten) und aktionen (abschlachten, fressen, anzünden) soll lachen auslösen.
> nein. eher nicht. zumindest bei mir. wie es mit dummen aussieht...? da vielleicht.


Da hat aber jemand eine echt hohe Meinung von sich selbst. Weil es nicht Dein Humor ist, sind also alle Anderen dumm?! Das nenne ich mal einen hohen Grad an Selbstüberschätzung.


----------



## Batze (27. März 2021)

Schade das von den alten außer Margot Robbie niemand mehr dabei ist so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## bundesgerd (27. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Schade das von den alten außer Margot Robbie niemand mehr dabei ist so wie ich das sehe.


Doch, Captain Boomerang (Jai Courtney).
Selbe Rolle, selber Schauspieler aus dem 1. Teil.


----------



## Phone (28. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Schade das von den alten außer Margot Robbie niemand mehr dabei ist so wie ich das sehe.


Will Smith war echt gut, dies Empfand ich auch mit als Problem im ersten Teil.
er hat die anderen irge3nwie alt aussehen lassen.
WS ist generell ein guter Schauspieler...nur sein Händchen für die  "erfolgreichen" Filme ist nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Hjorgar (28. März 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Will Smith war echt gut, dies Empfand ich auch mit als Problem im ersten Teil.
> er hat die anderen irge3nwie alt aussehen lassen.
> WS ist generell ein guter Schauspieler...nur sein Händchen für die  "erfolgreichen" Filme ist nicht mehr vorhanden.


Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass Will Smith im ersten Teil klar von Margot Robbie an die Wand gespielt wurde. Nicht wegen ihrem Äußeren, sondern weil sie die Rolle der Irren einfach unglaublich gut gespielt hat.


----------

